

Show HN: My Olympics side project - LondonOlympicsBlog.co.uk - simonbarker87
http://www.londonolympicsblog.co.uk

======
simonbarker87
Hi guys,

I have had this domain for a few years (since the announcement that the games
would be in London) and I never had the time to setup and get writing myself
so decided to build a sort of open blog that people can share to with Facebook
and add an Instagram image.

At the very least it has given me a chance to dip my toe in the API waters of
Instagram and Facebook and it was fun to make over a three week period.

Some constructive feedback would be welcome

